# Help a new guy out :)



## AFMan (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello all!

I know this looks long but please consider reading and helping a college kid out 

I'm new to posting and somewhat new to saltwater fishing. I'm an avid bass and trout guy up here in PA, but my family travels to Sanibel Island every July or beginning of August for two weeks. Last year I decided to try my luck at saltwater. I'll try to give you a run-down of what I used and how things went, because I still have some questions even though last summer I experienced some pretty good success. Anyway, I was fishing with a Wal-Mart special 7' rod with an Eclipse reel. I wasn't sure about bait, so I just picked up a box of frozen Mullet from Publix, the local grocery store. I mainly fished the beach behind Sanibel Moorings, Bowman's Beach, and a few trips to Blind Pass. I caught some nice sized snook at all three places, simply by using cut mullet with a fish-finder rig. At least I think that's what it's called, I had a sinker before 2 feet of leader finished up with a 1/0 hook if I can remember correctly. My method involved casting out inbetween the beach and sandbar and letting it sit until a strike. It worked out pretty good for me. But even though that seemed to work ok, I figured if I could learn even more before our upcoming trip this summer, I could enjoy even more success!!

So hopefully you guys can answer a few of my questions. From what I have heard, cut bait isn't that good, but I seemed to get along pretty well with it last year, caught about 10 snook and a few blacktips. So my main question is, what is the best type of bait I should be using? I've heard shrimp is good, so I may try that. Can I go with cut bait also? I like the idea of just grabbing a box of frozen bait at Publix and hauling it around with me wherever I choose to fish. 

Which brings me to my next question: for you guys that have fished Sanibel and Captiva, where are some of the better beach spots to fish? And when should I be planning to hit the water? I focused SOLELY on low-tide last year, refusing to go out at high tide. I must have had some idea in my head that high tide was bad haha. But I have read that incoming and outgoing is best, but I am not exactly sure why. Also, what can I expect to catch off these beaches? I know snook and blacktips, but what else can I reel in with some tweaking of my skills. Also, are there lunkers and big boys hiding out past the sandbar? Or is the trough the best place to focus on? I know Sanibel actually has two sandbars, there's another one pretty far off the beach but I can see it poking out at low tide.

One last thing that bothered me a LOT last year. I can remember one afternoon behind the Moorings and an evening at Blind Pass where I lost 5 SNOOK EACH TIME! Right in a row too, I'd have them on for a minute or two and then BAM, they were gone...they didn't cut my line, the hook just came right out of their mouth. What can I do to prevent this, because losing 5 snook in a row is rather heart-breaking. 

I know this was long and full of questions, but I wanna learn as much as I can so I can spend two weeks doing nothing but fishing and hopefully have some GREAT stories and pictures!!


Thanks so much!
Tim


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Tim,

Welcome aboard!

While I have never fished that area myself, if you were using a "Wal-Mart special" and frozen cut bait and catching Snook then you are already ahead of me and some others on this board.

Snook are some of the most finicky fish to hook & catch big or small! Damn nice work in my opinion for what you were fishing with, and toss in a few blacktip's, NICE DAY!  

I'm sure someone will give you some better advice than me for that area, but you can take me along anytime if your catching Snook!

Dixie


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Sounds like you did everything right to me also.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

sounds like you did ok to me too, 

my one piece of advice would be that the pulled hooks were most likely due to a poor drag and/or too heavy of line. if you want to improve your gear get a new reel with a good drag. shimano is pretty much considered the leader in good spinning reel drags. you should set your drag around 25-30% of your line test. so 20 lb line 5-7 lbs drag on a good smooth drag and you will have a nice set-up.

lots of choices out there, in any budget range!

have fun
jerry


----------



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2005)

*doin a good job.*

I fish the area often.Just about anywhere in the trough is great. For bigger fish and a more agressive bite try buying a cast net and netting some baitfish just off the beach in early morn. The bigger the better up to about 5 or 6 inches.(I like to cut the tail fin off ....gives more sent and makes the bait work harder to move around sending out more vibrations).Nice hand picked live shrimp work good to. Using your already proven tatics could produce a nice redfish, tarpon or jack crevalle as well as snook. Dont bother with the second sand bar, most of the fish are close to the beach in the trough chasing bait. As for the break offs....snook have razor sharp gill plates, and often cut thru lighter leaders. I like about 2-3ft of 30lb test mono or flurocarbon leader between the hook and weight. 
I rarely get broken off, but have been totally spooled a few times. It also seems to be a better bite at night. Fish when the tide is moving and as close to a full moon as possible. Good Luck and post some pics to show us how ya did. 
Fish till ya drop!!!
P.S. Dont pick up a snook by the gills....I have scars to show you why.....remember those sharp gill plates.


----------



## AFMan (Jan 27, 2005)

*What a night*

Just got back from a little frat party up here...wow, one of the reasons I love college....you're only young once, as some of my older friends would say...

Anywa, thanks everyone for the great advice....I'm already planning for our trip this summer, and have come across a few additional questions 

1) I'm going to be picking up two more rods and reels, so I can have one rigged for shark and two for snook and whatever else....herefishyfishy, how far out do I need to be casting to catch larger sharks? The black tips I caught last summer were in the same trough as the snook( in between the beach and the sandbar) and I was wondering if the larger ones(4'+) hung out farther, or if they are just more scarce and it is more of a luck thing.

2) Also, I know I am going to need a strong shock leader on my shark rig, but I have never used shock leaders before, and was wondering if they are necessary for the two rigs I am going to have for snook/drums/jacks and whatever else. Line/Leader suggestions would help too 

3) Finally, herefishyfishy, since you fish the area a lot, can you give me any hotspots or really good beach fishing areas? How would you rate Bowman's, Blind Pass/Captiva beaches, and the beaches behind some of the main inns at sanibel such as the moorings, sundial, and tween waters? I am just looking to be in the best spots at the best times at the right distance!!   

Thanks so much,
Tim


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

if i were u i would get a larger reel capable of holding 200+ yards of 17 lb suffix tritanium and match it w/ a 10 foot rod capable of up to 6 or so oz
the daiwa elimanator surf rods would fit the build 4 under $40
as for shock
here is a forumla for what # test to use
weight of lure (bait + lead) times 10 and then convert to pounds
now 4 length i like 3-6 wraps of line around my spool then through the tip and back down to the reel
for shark
i would use a nice big chunk of cut bait perferably fresh
use a 8/0-12/0 j hook crimped to 2-4 foot of wire leader and a wieght above that

now 4 snook i would get a decent 6-8 foot 1 piece rod and match it w/ a reel capable of holding 180+ yards of 14# test suffix tritanium
u also might want to tie your main line to a barrel swivel and then 30-40# test mono leader to the swivel (2foot of leader) and then a snap swivel and try throwin lures
some lures u might want to consider include
bucktails, rapalas, DOA shrimp, gotchas, mirrolures and top water popprs right at dawn and dusk

u might also want to look into getting a cast net to get ur own live bait


----------



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2005)

*a few spots*

Just about anywhere along the beaches is bound to be productive, the fish around there are used to beach goers and I catch snook all the time 20 ft or so from people in the water swimming. If the water is clear enough and the current not to strong, put on a mask fins and snorkel and take a look around, quite often you will see pods or schools of snook not ten feet from you. they usually work up and down the beaches, so if ya find them theres a good chance they will be back.I dont do much shark fishing, but I here a half a lady fish is a good bait cause they are so oily. I have never even seen many sharks over 3-4 ft around there, but Im sure they are there. Blind pass and caspirilla pass are great places to drift a live bait with no weight(or just enough to keep the midways down), hold on tight tho cause some of the strikes can be really hard. You get a 20 lb snook hitting a live bait in a 10 mph current and you will think you hooked a boat. I rarely use any main line over 15 lbs(generaly 8-12)there just isnt alot of structure to get broke off on. If ya get a chance head up to Boca Grande at the old phosphate docks, snook , redfish black drum and Jew fish(excuse me.....Goliath grouper)love to hang out there. You will want heavier tackle there, they head straight for the pillings as soon as ya set the hook. Happy fishing. And remember.......FISH TILL YA DROP!!!!!!!


----------



## AFMan (Jan 27, 2005)

*Rod Question*

thanks for all the input guys, you're all helping a lot 

I was wondering what types of rods you guys would reccomend. I was looking at Tica and Penn rods, and Cabela's Salt Striker too. What's the general consensus here as to the best types of rods? I was looking at getting a 10' 2 piece for a shark rig and 2 7' 1 piece rods for snook and whatever else I can bring in off the beach. I'll mainly just be slingig cu/live bait out and waiting for a strike.  Do those rod choices sound good, or should I go bigger/smaller, or what? Also, what would a good shark reel be? I was looking at the Penn 9500SS, but I have heard some iffy things about Penn.

Thanks so much again!

Tim

I'll be posting some pics later of my trip last year, if someone could give me a hint as to how I post pics on the board, it'd be great


----------



## AFMan (Jan 27, 2005)

*some pics*

here are a few pics from last summer, hope I did this right... haha 

P.S. Yeah I know I shouldn't let my rod and reel sit in the sand, but hey, it was my first year surf fishing...live and learn I guess haha

































































Those are just a few of my favorites....hopefully after this summer I'll have a LOAD more


----------



## ralphieboy (Jul 8, 2004)

*Snookin in Sanibel*

Nice stuff there! 
RE: SNOOK
My advice is to try using Yo-Zuri Floating 1-2 ft Crystal minnow lures in the black/white color from shore.
Cast them out and give a nice steady/healthy retrieve.
I do this from the Naples beaches come late spring through summer.
Also, DOA Terror Eyz are great for snook too. Also the black/white with red eyez and a slow/medium retrieve will nail many snook than you can count!
All the best
Dave from Naples


----------

